# What is this grassy plant? Is it even aquatic?



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

So I bought four of these plants from my LFS... buy three get one free. How could I resist?

I've had them for a month or two. They're not exactly thriving, and they don't want to stay rooted in the gravel. They keep coming loose. And I've never seen a plant like this in anyone else's tank. Possible that they were selling a semi-aquatic plant?

I _did _just change my lighting from incandescent to fluorescent, so they could be just starting to recover. But they're still yellowy and some strands have died.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

looks like some sort of val or onion grass, but more like a val of some sort


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

probably dwarf sag or might be pygmy chain swords but I am leaning towards dwarf sag?? Either way, both are medium-high light plants and don't do well very well unless you have good lights. 

With your new light, it will probably recover. You could also try using some excel if you have better lights.


----------



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mondo grass...definitly not aquatic, I made the same mistake of buying these


----------



## Anubiasbias (Jun 20, 2013)

To me it looks like straight vallisneria. Or at least it looks exactly like the straight val I had. Mine also died off a bit and had yellow strands, but I thought that was because I overcrowded it. I had fluorescent lighting. I ended up throwing it out after some time because it was also damned hard to get algae off of since the strands are so small. 

Good luck with yours, hopefully it was just the trauma of planting and it will bounce back.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Totally agree with Bradley I made the same mistakes and luckily got my money back I mean why are they even stating its a aquatic plant when it's not oh well


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

I also think it looks like mondo grass. I would remove it from the tank.


----------



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

Darn. I guess I'll have to invest in more plants.


----------



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

Get some plants off aquabid! I just got my first shipment in yesterday and the plants are amazing and they give you a lot!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

bradleyjames77 said:


> Get some plants off aquabid! I just got my first shipment in yesterday and the plants are amazing and they give you a lot!


who was the seller?


----------



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

The seller is "livefins" he gave me all lush green plants in generous amounts


----------



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

And very speedy delivery compared to all other aquabid auctions I have won


----------



## mersf559 (May 21, 2013)

try local fish stores for grassy like plants. I feel that your lfs might have better stock of plants than chain stores, its always good to help them out as well and if your a loyal customer, they can hook you up with deals, like sell plants for cheap or get a bulk of plants for a low price.


----------



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

mersf559 said:


> try local fish stores for grassy like plants. I feel that your lfs might have better stock of plants than chain stores, its always good to help them out as well and if your a loyal customer, they can hook you up with deals, like sell plants for cheap or get a bulk of plants for a low price.


I _did_ buy it from my local fish store! They wouldn't be my first choice, honestly. But pickings are slim and they are very friendly, if not the most knowledgeable.


----------



## mersf559 (May 21, 2013)

i guess it would just depend at lfs then. where i go you would have to be first in line when they get shipment of plants cuz they sell fast


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

I bought a bunch of mondo grass too, a while ago. Of course it didn't do well in my tank. Is there any way to grow this stuff? I tried having the tops out of the water but they just kind of dried up. . Why do pet stores sell this stuff pretending it's aquatic? Darn you, Petsmart.


----------

